# Type S Transformer



## Pepe (Sep 10, 2011)

My transformer has power coming into it, but no power coming out. There is no power on the outside connectors or any of the internal wiring leading to the windings. All loose wires have been soldered. None of the windings appear to have any breaks or any evidence of damage. Does anyone know what I can do in order to get my transformer properly running? Should I just buy another one?

Pepe


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Pepe said:


> None of the windings appear to have any breaks or any evidence of damage.


I bet a winding is open. Do you have an ohm meter? With the power *UNPLUGGED* you can check the windings to see if there is an open. It should show some low value of resistance if not damaged.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

xrunner said:


> I bet a winding is open. Do you have an ohm meter? With the power *UNPLUGGED* you can check the windings to see if there is an open. It should show some low value of resistance if not damaged.


Does it have a circuit breaker or a fuse?


----------



## Pepe (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks, I'll check that out right now


----------



## Pepe (Sep 10, 2011)

big ed,
It has a circuit breaker


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Pepe said:


> big ed,
> It has a circuit breaker


I never fooled around with an S type transformer.
Though I think I may have one in my box full of transformers, I will have to look.


----------



## Pepe (Sep 10, 2011)

Where do I connect the OHM meter? There are four on top and four on bottom. I have attached front and back pics of transformer.

thanks, 
Pepe


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Pepe said:


> Where do I connect the OHM meter?


Unfortunately, I can't answer your question without a schematic diagram. My answer was a generic type meant to help in a general manner. If you could provide make and model information we might be able to tell you exactly where to measure.

However, if there is no faulty fuse or breaker, then it's almost a sure bet the transformer is bad.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here is a link.


----------



## Pepe (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello everyone and thank you for all the information. I have learn quite a bit more about this transformer. But after testing different winding points, I have come to the conclusion that I indeed have a damaged transformer. Yesterday, I was at a Train Shop store and they told me that a compatible transformer to run this train set would cost me about $400.00. Does anyone know if there is a less expensive replacement? 

thanks again,
Pepe


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Pepe said:


> Yesterday, I was at a Train Shop store and they told me that a compatible transformer to run this train set would cost me about $400.00. Does anyone know if there is a less expensive replacement?




No! No! No! Unless they wanted to sell you something with a solid gold casing!

You can ebay shop for a used 1033 that has a great reputation for around $30 or $40 ... around 90Watts, (your S is 80 Watts, I think).

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_1033_transformer.htm

For comparison, your S:
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_s_transformer.htm

You can ebay buy a new Lionel CW-80 (80 watts) for maybe around $45 or $50.

You can buy a much more powerful KW for under $100 if you shop around. "Hammered" here on the site has one in great condition for sale for $75, I think.

You can buy a super-duty ZW for mayber around $200

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Pepe (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh wow!! Thank you for that information. And thanks to all who have helped me. I will shop around and will get my Lionel going once a get the replacement. 

thanks again to everyone,
Pepe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Drop me a PM, I'll sell you a nice working 1022 for $25 + actual shipping and save you the trip to eBay. I'll also warranty that they work. I have several of them in a box here that I've rebuilt.


----------



## Pepe (Sep 10, 2011)

*1947 Lionel locomotive disassembly*

Hi guys,

Well, I bought and received a working Type S transformer for my 1947 Lionel train. Now I do have power going to the track. The only thing is that my locomotive does not move forward. I hear the contact being made and after giving it a slight push, it moves by itself about 4 to 5 inches and then stops. I believe since it has been sitting so long, it definitely needs some cleaning. But does anyone have a video clip (utube), step by step on how to disassemble this type of locomotive? Have been checking the internet, but have yet to find anything that will help me. I can probably fiddle around with it, but since I am this far along, I do not want to mess things up and have to buy another locomotive. Any advice or direction will be greatly appreciated.

thanks,
Isaias AKA Pepe


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Pepe, perhaps you could identify the particular locomotive you have? I think it's likely that there's a thread here on the site that would guide you through it. We have a number of members who've generously taken the time to do step-by-step descriptions with photos, etc.

Best wishes with it,


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if it moves a short distance and then stops, it probably indeed needs a good cleaning. What's the exact model of locomotive we're talking about?


----------



## Pepe (Sep 10, 2011)

*2025 Locomotive...*

The number on the locomotive is 2025. Other than the plate on the bottom which indicates: " '0' GAUGE LOCOMOTIVE.. etc etc.. Made in the USA". I do not see any other numbers that I can see.

Pepe


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Pepe,

There's two variations of the 2025 loco ... 1947-49, and 1952. Judging from the wheels, I think yours is the former. Here's some tech-specs on service. Click the links, then click on each little page to open as an individual pdf ...

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/2025-46.htm

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/2025-52.htm

TJ


----------



## Pepe (Sep 10, 2011)

*2025 locomotive*

Hi TJ,

Thanks for the links... How can I be sure what model locomotive this is? Any numbers visible, but not until I take it apart? 

pepe


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Huh? It says 2025 right there on the side. Lionel 2025, circa 1947-49.

See this:

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_2025_loco.htm

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Pepe, most model train manufacturers follow the practice of using the car id number as it's identity. Just as your car might say Chevrolet and Cavalier on the outside to identify the make and model, your locomotive says "Lionel" and "2025" to identify the model of locomotive you have. Any instructions for a Lionel 2025 should be applicable to your locomotive.

Here's a site that might prove useful: http://www.thortrains.net/manualx.htm


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good, clear clarification, Reck.

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you, Teej. I don't know chit about O gauge, but I do have a handle on confusion.


----------

